

Secrets of TV Pitchmen Billy Mays and Anthony Sullivan - stevenjames
http://money.cnn.com/2009/04/03/magazines/fortune/okeefe_infomercial.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2009040610

======
ZenzerNet
A tiny bit on topic: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9g3b65yi0g>

------
joe_bleau
For some reason, I can actually respect these guys. I would never buy any of
the junk they're pushing, but I must admit to enjoying the show. Especially
Vince Offer. Normally that nasal 'yankee' voice sickens me, but I guess it's
part of the charm in this case.

Ronco is interesting--I'd forgotten that Ron Popeil actually invented a lot of
the stuff he sells. (Didn't he have a daughter that sang with Frank Zappa in a
concert or two as well?)

------
grouchyOldGuy
I thought it was a joke that these pitchmen would get their own "reality" TV
show, but apparently it's true. I can't stand any of their commercials and
can't hit the mute button fast enough on my TV, so I can't watch a half-hour
of Billy Mays shouting at me. The psychology of selling is interesting, but
I'll have to read about it rather than listen to these obnoxious people.

